# Anleitung, einer Katze eine Pille zu verabreichen



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2006)

1.
Nimm die Katze in die Beuge deines linken Armes, so als ob du ein Baby hältst.
Lege den rechten Daumen und Mittelfinger an beiden Seiten des Mäulchens an und
übe sanften Druck aus, bis die Katze es öffnet.
Schiebe die Pille hinein und lasse die Katze das Mäulchen schliessen.

2.
Sammle die Pille vom Boden auf und hole die Katze hinter dem Sofa vor.
Nimm sie wieder auf den Arm und wiederhole den Vorgang.

3.
Hole die Katze aus dem Schlafzimmer und schmeisse die angesabberte Pille weg.

4.
Nimm eine neue Pille aus der Verpackung, die Katze erneut auf den Arm und halte
die Tatzen mit der linken Hand fest. Zwinge ihren Kiefer auf und schiebe die Pille
in den hinteren Bereich des Mäulchens. Schliesse es und zähle bis 10.

5.
Angle die Pille aus dem Goldfischglas und die Katze von der Garderobe.
Rufe eine Hilfsperson dazu.

6.
Knie dich auf den Boden und klemme die Katze zwischen die Knie. Halte die
Vorderpfoten fest. Ignoriere das Knurren der Katze. Bitte die Hilfsperson,
den Kopf der Katze festzuhalten und ihr ein Holzlineal in den Hals zu schieben.
Lasse die Pille das Lineal runterkullern und reibe anschliessend den Katzenhals.

7.
Pflücke die Katze aus dem Vorhang. Nimm eine neue Pille aus der Packung.
Notiere, ein neues Lineal zu kaufen und den Vorhang zu flicken.

8.
Wickle die Katze in ein grosses Handtuch. Drapieren die Pille in das Endstück eines
Strohhalmes. Bitten die Hilfsperson, die Katze in den Schwitzkasten zu nehmen,
so dass lediglich der Kopf durch die Ellenbogenbeuge guckt. Heble das
Katzenmäulchen mit Hilfe eines Kugelschreibers auf und puste die Pille in ihren Hals.

9.
Überprüfe die Packungsbeilage um sicher zu gehen, dass die Pille für Menschen
harmlos ist. Trinke ein Glas Wasser, um den Geschmack loszuwerden.
Verbinde den Arm des Gehilfen und entferne das Blut aus dem Teppich mit kaltem
Wasser und Seife.

10.
Hole die Katze aus dem Gartenhäuschen des Nachbarn. Nimm eine neue Pille.
Stecke die Katze in einen Schrank und schliesse die Tür in Höhe des Nackens,
so dass der Kopf herausschaut. Heble das Mäulchen mit einem Dessert-Löffel auf.
Flitsche die Pille mit einem Gummiband in den Rachen.

11.
Hole einen Schraubenzieher aus der Garage und hänge die Tür zurück in die Angeln.
Lege kalte Kompressen auf dein Gesicht und überprüfe das Datum deiner letzten
Tetanusimpfung. Wirf dein blutgesprenkeltes T-Shirt weg und hole ein neues aus
dem Schlafzimmer.

12.
Lasse die Feuerwehr die Katze aus dem Baum auf der gegenüberliegenden Strasse
holen.
Entschuldige dich beim Nachbar, der in den Zaun gefahren ist, um der Katze
auszuweichen. Nimm die letzte Pille aus der Packung.

13.
Binde die Vorder- und Hinterpfoten der Katze mit Wäscheleine zusammen. Knüpfe
sie an die Beine des Esstisches. Ziehe dir Gartenhandschuhe über, öffne das
Mäulchen mit Hilfe eines Brecheisens. Stopfe die Pille hinein, gefolgt von einem
grossen Stück Filetsteak. Halte den Kopf der Katze senkrecht und schütte Wasser
hinterher, um die Pille herunter zu spülen.

14.
Lasse dich von der Hilfsperson ins Krankenhaus fahren. Sitze still, während der
Arzt Finger und Arm näht und dir die Pille aus dem rechten Auge entfernt.
Halte auf dem Rückweg am Möbelhaus und bestelle einen neuen Tisch.

15.
Erschiesse die Katze und besorge dir einen Hund!


----------



## Muli (8 Sep. 2006)

Bei Hunden ist das weitaus einfacher!
Einfach die Pille in die Leberwurst einarbeiten, verabreichen und gut 

Vielen Dank für diese hilfreichen Hinweise für Katzenbesitzer :thx:
Habe mich prächtig amüsiert


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

wie dumm isn das`?^^


----------

